
Show HN: MapsOfMind – A free versatile and feature filled web-based mind mapper - pk78
https://www.mapsofmind.com/
======
r0brodz
I suggest you view your site on a mobile device then adjust some things. Very
nice app. Great work. :)

------
headsclouds
This looks like a great tool for research. Any plans on adding support for
images like you do for videos?

~~~
pk78
Hey! Thanks for trying it out! You can add images to the rich text areas.
Example:
[https://www.mapsofmind.com/blog/richtextbox](https://www.mapsofmind.com/blog/richtextbox)

~~~
headsclouds
I had something like this in mind
[https://i.imgur.com/HUOlpqD.png](https://i.imgur.com/HUOlpqD.png)

As a designer, sometimes all I work with sometimes are images (e.g. when
working on a moodboard), and this would enable me to work much more
efficiently.

~~~
pk78
There are no separate boxes for images as of now. I'll definitely think about
adding it soon! But for now, you can resize images inside the rich text box to
the same size as the box and it'll replicate what you are asking for. Also,
you can directly copy paste imgur links in (like for videos) text box and it
will fetch the images automatically in a separate box like this:
[https://imgur.com/a/LcUpk](https://imgur.com/a/LcUpk) (imgur image box on the
right)

------
redindian
I’ve been looking for a feature rich web based mind map... thanks for sharing.

~~~
pk78
Hey! Hope you will like MapsOfMind! (I am the creator, let me know if you have
any questions)

------
strider12
can i trust you?

